# Please identify these eggs.



## harsh (Jan 22, 2006)

these are the eggs i spotted on an amazon aword leaf in my 90G tank.

Can someone please Identify whose eggs are these.





By the way the leaf was vertical resting against the glass, i moved it a bit to take the picture.

the Inhabitants of this tank are

10 Otocincluses
9 Harlequin espei's
3 Harlequin rasboras
4 Rummynose tetras
9 Penguin tetras
6 SAEs
&some shrimps. 
&1 mystery snail


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like a type of fish egg. Thay dont look like snail eggs to me . Not sure


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Something finny got funny in your tank.  I agree they don't look like snail eggs.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

HI Bert! Plants are doing really good. Thanks a trillion for the blyxa and all. Yeah I'm not sure what those eggs are, could they be otto eggs. They look so small.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Too white and small to be Otos or tetras. Tetras scatter the eggs in the tank. Otos are more amber in color and a little larger.


----------



## harsh (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.. 

But what do i do? remove them.. or wait and see what comes out?


----------



## dirtmonkey (Mar 12, 2007)

I hate to disagree with everyone, but they do look _exactly_ like snail eggs to me. Ramshorn and their relatives, specifically. None of those fish or shrimp lay eggs in a gelled single mass like that, only the snails.

Is your "mystery" snail shaped like a flattened spiral?

Vincent

BTW... most snails are self-fertile if there's no mate around. They will probably hatch in a week.


----------



## dirtmonkey (Mar 12, 2007)

On closer look, hard to tell if they're in a gelled mass or not- but still look like snail eggs to me.


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

I agree, they look like ramshorn snail eggs.


----------



## harsh (Jan 22, 2006)

dirtmonkey said:


> I hate to disagree with everyone, but they do look _exactly_ like snail eggs to me. Ramshorn and their relatives, specifically. None of those fish or shrimp lay eggs in a gelled single mass like that, only the snails.
> 
> Is your "mystery" snail shaped like a flattened spiral?
> 
> ...


The snail is a spiral alright but nor flattened its round.

And it is gelled mass, so i better remove these then


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Those look exactly like ramshorn snail eggs to me, too. No harm in them that I know of.


----------



## harsh (Jan 22, 2006)

I have removed the eggs and put them in different tank, just for curiosity


----------

